

Wikileaks Releases Insurance File  - Andrew_Quentin
https://twitter.com/#!/wikileaks/status/172396949700476928

======
cskau
Does anyone know if this is done in preparation for something big coming up ?

~~~
Andrew_Quentin
Well there is a Supreme Court decision to be given here in Britain in a week
or two which will finally decide for conclusively whether he will be
extradited to Sweden or not.

Then there is the formal charging of Bradley Manning. So the timing seems
perfect really.

